# Pressemitteilungen Nationalpark (Nord)Eifel



## XCRacer (9. Januar 2004)

Quelle: Pressemitteilung Nationalparkforstamt Eifel, Schleiden-Gemünd

Anfang diesen Jahres hat das Land Nordrhein-Westfalen 10.700 Hektar der
Nordeifel unter den Schutz des ersten Nationalparks in Nordrhein-Westfalen
gestellt. Zum In-Kraft-Treten der Nationalparkverordnung wird dem
Nationalpark Eifel am Sonntag, den 11. Januar ab 10:00 Uhr ein großer
Empfang im Kurhaus Schleiden-Gemünd bereitet. 

Pünktlich zu dem feierlichen Festakt stellten Rangerinnen und Rangern des
Nationalparkforstamtes Eifel am 9. Januar das erste Nationalparkschild
zwischen Mechernich und Gemünd auf. Mit einer Größe von etwa 2 x 2 Meter
heißen die Holzschilder schon von weitem die Besucherinnen und Besucher
des Nationalparks willkommen und werden nicht nur den Weg zum
hochkarätigen Programm der großen Eröffnungsveranstaltung weisen.

Die Besucherinnen und Besucher erwartet am Sonntag nicht nur prominente
Redner, sondern auch ein buntes Rahmenprogramm für Jung und Alt, u.a. ein
siebenminütiger Nationalparkfilm, ein Umwelttheater, ein
Nationalpark-Erlebnisangebot speziell für Kinder und ein Rockkonzert nach
Eifeler Mundart mit der Gruppe Wibbelstetz. Das Bürgerfest wird gemeinsam
vom Nationalparkforstamt Eifel und dem Förderverein Nationalpark Eifel
veranstaltet. 

Anläßlich der Eröffnungsveranstaltung strahlt das WDR-Fernsehen am Sonntag
von 15:30-16:30 Uhr eine 60-minütige Sondersendung zum Nationalpark Eifel
aus, die die Besucherinnen und Besucher der Veranstaltung im Kurhaus life
verfolgen können.


----------



## rpo35 (11. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von XCRacer _
> *Anläßlich der Eröffnungsveranstaltung strahlt das WDR-Fernsehen am Sonntag
> von 15:30-16:30 Uhr eine 60-minütige Sondersendung zum Nationalpark Eifel
> aus, die die Besucherinnen und Besucher der Veranstaltung im Kurhaus life
> verfolgen können. *



Da werd ich doch mal einschalten !
Danke für die info René !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (11. Januar 2004)

In der genannten Sendung wurde etwas Wichtiges gesagt. Auf die Frage, ob das Fahrradfahren und Mountainbiken denn im Nationalpark noch erlaubt sei, antwortete ein Ranger:

_"Mountainbiker sind herzlich willkommen, solange sie sich an das Wegegebot halten und sich anständig benehmen."_ 

Ich würde sagen, es liegt an uns ob es zukünftig zu Problemen kommt.


----------



## redrace (11. Januar 2004)

> "Mountainbiker sind herzlich willkommen, solange sie sich an das Wegegebot halten und sich anständig benehmen."



Na dann nix wie hin und die Weg "unsicher" machen!!  

Gruß


----------



## rpo35 (11. Januar 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

alleine der Begriff "Ranger" macht mich schon etwas nervös...Hoffentlich werden sich meine Bedenken, dass hier ein total übermotivierter "neuer" Berufszweig zum Problem werden könnte, nicht bestätigen... 

Ich werde stets freundlich bleiben und immer brav grüssen (das war bisher z.B. bei Wanderen meist die halbe Miete) aber wenn mir die Jungs oder Mädels blöd kommen...fahr ich halt einfach weiter... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## redrace (12. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von rpo35 _
> *
> 
> fahr ich halt einfach weiter...
> ...



HUHU

Nicht weiter sondern drüber  


Mach das bloß nicht das war ein Scherz!!!!!!



> alleine der Begriff "Ranger" macht mich schon etwas nervös



Komisch mich machen nur Rangerinnen nervös!!  


Gruß


----------



## Heimwerker King (12. Januar 2004)

Die Ranger und Rangerinnen sehen ja richtig putzig aus mit dem Ranger-Hut.

Fehlt nur noch der Smith & Wesson Colt am Halfter.  

cu


----------



## Enrgy (14. Januar 2004)

Ist die Frage, welche Möglichkeiten diese "Ranger" haben, gegen Biker vorzugehen. Normale Jäger haben ja nicht das Recht, Bike etc. zu beschlagnahmen. Das darf nur die Polizei. Und was ist im "Wegegebot" erlaubt? Alles nur über 3m?? Also immer Bandmaß dabei haben...


----------



## XCRacer (14. Januar 2004)

Also in NRW gilt die *2m*-Regel. Das hat aber nichts mit dem Natinalpark zu tun. Ich denke mal schon, das die Ranger ähnliche Befugnisse wie Förster haben (nicht Jäger!). Dh. sie können auf jeden Fall deine Personalien festhalten.

Zu diesem Thema gibt es in OpenTrails ausgiebige Diskussionen. Ich denke, sowas sollten wir hier im Lokalforum nicht ausdiskutieren  

Viel Spaß beim Biken


----------



## rpo35 (14. Januar 2004)

Hast schon recht René,

aber der Thread kratzt das Thema halt ziemlich an...
Aber ist wurscht; hab meinen Pass eh nie mit...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Heimwerker King (15. Januar 2004)

,
so wie ich die Infos zu den Thema Nationalpark-Ranger verstanden habe, werde, wohl eh´ nur Hauptberufliche Staatsförster bzw. Mitarbeiter der Forstämter in und um den Nationalpark zum Ranger/-in fortgebildet. In der Ausbildung geht es dann um Artenschutz usw. und um das Thema "Wie leite ich die Nationalparkbesucher zu einem "Artgerechten" Verhalten an.
Somit haben die die gleichen Rechte und Pflichten wie die sonstigen "Jäger" 

cu in the national-forest

PS ich selber kenne das Gebiet nicht so genau und ob sich dort konflikte "lohnen", aber wenn wir in den "normalen" Wäldern nicht von Singeltrails vertrieben werden, werde ich im Nationalpark versuchen nur auf den offiziellen Wegen zu bleiben. 

PPS Zum Glück haben wir nicht klettern als hobby, den dann wer man ja in NRW komplett verarscht puuh. guckst Du hier http://www.ig-klettern.de/free-nrw.htmHi



			
				rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast schon recht René,
> 
> aber der Thread kratzt das Thema halt ziemlich an...
> Aber ist wurscht; hab meinen Pass eh nie mit...
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vanillefresser (15. Januar 2004)

```
Original geschrieben von Enrgy
[B]Bike beschlagnahmen. Das darf nur die Polizei.[/B]
```

Das mit der Beschlagnahmerei ist gar nicht so einfach, weis ich aus eigener Erfahrung  



```
Original geschrieben von rpo35
[B]Hab meinen Pass eh nie mit... [/B]
```

Wer hat beim Sport schon seinen Ausweis dabei  

Also immer schön brav sein sonst kommt die " *Polizei* "


----------



## XCRacer (15. Januar 2004)

Heimwerker King schrieb:
			
		

> ,
> so wie ich die Infos zu den Thema Nationalpark-Ranger verstanden habe, werde, wohl eh´ nur Hauptberufliche Staatsförster bzw. Mitarbeiter der Forstämter in und um den Nationalpark zum Ranger/-in fortgebildet.



Nicht ganz richtig. Ein Nationalparkranger ist ein gelernter Forstwirt mit Zusatzausbildung!

Vorschlag: Ich nehme Kontakt mit dem Pressechef Michael Lammertz auf und frage nach einer Führung für Mountainbiker!!! Der Ranger muß auch radeln. Das ist Pflicht!
...kein Smilie, da kein Scherz!

Uns wird der Nationalpark näher gebracht und wir können über unsere Bedenken reden. Vielleicht bekommt der Ranger dann Spaß am Biken


----------



## Heimwerker King (16. Januar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht ganz richtig. Ein Nationalparkranger ist ein gelernter Forstwirt mit Zusatzausbildung!


Jeder Forstwirt? Also auch solche die nicht bei den Forstämtern angestellt sind.



			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Vorschlag: Ich nehme Kontakt mit dem Pressechef Michael Lammertz auf und frage nach einer Führung für Mountainbiker!!! Der Ranger muß auch radeln. Das ist Pflicht!
> ...kein Smilie, da kein Scherz!
> 
> Uns wird der Nationalpark näher gebracht und wir können über unsere Bedenken reden. Vielleicht bekommt der Ranger dann Spaß am Biken


Abspolut geiler Vorschlag!!! Kann ich nur Unterstützen!!!

XC for Präsident


----------



## XCRacer (17. Januar 2004)

Heimwerker King schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder Forstwirt? Also auch solche die nicht bei den Forstämtern angestellt sind.



In dem Moment, wo sie Ranger werden, sind sie ja bei der Nationalparkbehörde angestellt.


----------



## Hein (19. Januar 2004)

> Also in NRW gilt die 2m-Regel.



In NRW gibt es (noch) keine Regel, die für´s biken Mindestbreiten für die Wege vorschreibt.
Im Landesforstgesetz steht folgendes:

_§ 2 Betreten des Waldes

(1) Das Betreten des Waldes zum Zwecke der Erholung ist auf eigene Gefahr gestattet, soweit sich nicht aus den Bestimmungen dieses Gesetzes oder aus anderen Rechtsvorschriften Abweichungen ergeben.

(2) Absatz 1 gilt sinngemäß auch für das Radfahren, ausgenommen die Benutzung motorgetriebener Fahrzeuge, und das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen auf Straßen und festen Wegen._

Hört sich erstmal recht gut an doch das kleine Wörtchen fest hat´s in sich.
Auf Nachfrage beim Ministerium, was denn die Formulierung "feste Wege" genau bedeutet, kam die erstaunliche Antwort, dass eine genaue Definition im Einzelfall durch Gerichte festgelegt werden müsse.

Weiter heißt es, dass die Forstbehörden "befestigte Wege" als fest ansehen. Dies bedeute für uns ein bikeverbot jenseits von Wegen mit einer Schotterauflage.

Der Bund deutscher Forstleute fordert sogar, dass biken auf unbefestigten Wegen unter 2m in den Bussgeldkatalog aufgenommen werden soll.
Der Waldbesitzerverband und der Waldbauernverband fordern ein komplettes Verbot des mountainbiken im Wald.
Ihr seht, es gibt eine Menge Gegenwind.

Zum Nationalpark:
In §2 Abs.1 im Landesforstgesetz werden einige Ausnahmen zum Betretungsrecht gemacht. So steht, dass andere Rechtsvorschriften (Natinalparkverordnung) das Betretungsrecht einschränken können.

In der Nationalparkverordnung sind keine bikespezifischen Verbote eingeflossen. Doch ist das Betretungsrecht im NP eingeschränkt.
Hierzu steht in §5 der Verordnung:

_Wegeplan und Wegebestandskarte
(1) Der Wegeplan stellt den gegenwärtigen Zustand und die beabsichtigte
Entwicklung der Forstwege, Wanderwege, Loipen, Reit- und Radwege im
Nationalpark kartografisch dar. Die Wege und Loipen sollen den Nationalpark der
Allgemeinheit zugänglich machen und den Besuchern geeignete Möglichkeiten für
die Erholung und Bildung erschließen, soweit der Schutzzweck (§ 3) es erlaubt. Bei
der Planung und Umsetzung sind die vorhandenen Einrichtungen und die bisherige
Erschließung des Nationalparks zu berücksichtigen (siehe auch Abs. 3).
(2) Der Wegeplan soll auch große unzerschnittene Bereiche ausweisen,
insbesondere in Gebieten in denen Waldbestände ihrer natürlichen Entwicklung ohne
steuernde Maßnahmen überlassen bleiben.
Die Nationalparkverwaltung kann Forstwege aufgeben, wenn sie nicht mehr benötigt
werden
1. für die Waldbehandlung,
2. als Zuwegung für Grundstücke außerhalb des Nationalparks, die anders nicht
oder nur auf unzumutbaren Umwegen erreichbar sind,
3. für Maßnahmen der Gefahrenabwehr oder
4. für in den §§ 4 und 9 genannte Zwecke.
(3) Grundlage für den Wegeplan ist die Wegebestandskarte. Sie ist Bestandteil
dieser Verordnung (s. Anlage 2)._

Diese Wegebestandskarte ist veröffentlicht. So hat man im NP zumindestens die Rechtssicherheit, wo man biken darf und wo nicht.
Diese Rechtssicherheit ist im übrigen Forst in NRW nicht gegeben. Die Forstbehörden verfügen über  sogenannte "Einrichtungskarten", in denen die Wegebeschaffenheiten eingetragen sind also ob fest, befestigt oder wie auch immer.
Nur leider hat der Normalsterbliche kein Recht diese Karten einzusehen.


----------



## Heimwerker King (19. Januar 2004)

Hein schrieb:
			
		

> In NRW gibt es (noch) keine Regel, die für´s biken Mindestbreiten für die Wege vorschreibt.
> Im Landesforstgesetz steht folgendes:
> 
> ****Diese Rechtssicherheit ist im übrigen Forst in NRW nicht gegeben. Die Forstbehörden verfügen über  sogenannte "Einrichtungskarten", in denen die Wegebeschaffenheiten eingetragen sind also ob fest, befestigt oder wie auch immer.
> Nur leider hat der Normalsterbliche kein Recht diese Karten einzusehen.


Hi Hein,
dass mit der quasi "rechtsunsicheren Situation" in NRW dürfte hier leidlich bekannt sein. Was mir neu war, ist die Geschichte mit den Einrichtungskarten. Werde mich da mal schlau machen. Kumpel von mir wartet die NRW-Süd-Forstamts-PC und Telefonanlagen. Möglicherweise ist da was zu holen.

Diese Einrichtungskarten sind insofern auch interessant, da im Raum Köln-Düren-Aachen-Bonn die Wasserburgen-Route durch die Wälder verläuft. Dabei handelt es sich um eine Radwanderroute. Diese benutzt im Raum Brühl Streckenweise sowas wie einen Singeltrail und nix von "wassergebundener Oberfläsche" und "3-m breit". Es handelt sich dabei um einen zum Teile handtuchbreiten Trail, der über eine Holzrücke-Linie verläuft. Man sollte diese Strecke dann im Falle einer Diskusion mit den verantwortlichen Behörden als Musterstrecke merken und sehen wie die Strecke in den Unterlagen definiert ist.

cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (19. Januar 2004)

Jede Gruppierung braucht eine Interessenvertretung mit starker Lobby.

Die Jäger und der Eifelverein haben das! ...und wir Mountainbiker  

[WERBUNG]

*www.dimb.de*

[/WERBUNG]


----------



## XCRacer (22. Januar 2004)

(Quelle: Pressemitteilung Nationalparkforstamt Eifel, Schleiden-Gemünd)

*- Nationalparkausstellung bis Ende Februar im Umweltministerium zu sehen
- Eifel-Wildnis in der Landeshauptstadt Düsseldorf*

Schleiden-Gemünd/Düsseldorf, 21. Januar 2004: Schön, dass wir den Nationalpark Eifel nun auch zum Anfassen in unserem Haus haben,  freute sich Bärbel Höhn gestern im Foyer ihres Umweltministeriums. Gemeinsam mit dem Leiter des Nationalparkforstamtes Eifel,  Henning Walter, sowie dem Geschäftsführer des Fördervereins Nationalpark Eifel, Heiko Schumacher, eröffnete sie dort eine interaktive Ausstellung zum 14. Nationalpark in Deutschland.

Die Nationalparkverwaltung und der Förderverein hatten die Ausstellung als Dank für die schnelle und engagierte Realisierung ihres Nationalparks aus der Eifel mitgebracht. Zwischen Wurzeln, Moos und Holzschweinen informieren die von der Natur- und Umweltschutzakademie NRW (NUA) erstellten Tafeln noch bis Ende des Monats alle Mitarbeiterinnen und Mitarbeiter sowie die Besucherinnen und Besucher des Ministeriums über Entwicklung, Perspektiven sowie die Schönheiten des Nationalparks und der darin gelegenen ehemaligen NS-Ordensburg Vogelsang. Ein Nationalparkfilm bringt via Leinwand den ganzen Tag über beeindruckende Naturimpressionen aus der Eifel nach Düsseldorf. Selbst eines der Nationalpark-Holzschilder in Originalgröße (2 x 2 m) hatten die begeisterten Nationalpark-Ranger aufgebaut. 

Ministerin Höhn betonte noch einmal ausdrücklich den positiven Verlauf des Projektes Nationalpark Eifel und freut sich auf den nächsten persönlichen Besuch in der Eifel - im Wald.


----------



## Heimwerker King (30. Januar 2004)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht ganz richtig. Ein Nationalparkranger ist ein gelernter Forstwirt mit Zusatzausbildung!
> 
> Vorschlag: Ich nehme Kontakt mit dem Pressechef Michael Lammertz auf und frage nach einer Führung für Mountainbiker!!! Der Ranger muß auch radeln. Das ist Pflicht!
> ...kein Smilie, da kein Scherz!
> ...



Hi Xracer, was macht der Ranger Kontakt? Kein Scherz!

Horst


----------



## XCRacer (30. Januar 2004)

Ich habe mir mal die angekündigten Termine der Nationalparkverw. angesehen. Ist nichts dabei, was so in etwa da hinein passt. Ich werde mal ein Schreiben vorbereiten, und mal die Reaktion abwarten.


----------



## Hein (2. März 2004)

Hallo,
Reiner Priggen MdL und Dr. Thomas Griese Staatssekretär im Umweltministerium, die massgeblich an der Entstehung und Entwicklung des Nationalparks beteiligt sind, haben mir eben noch versichert, dass es keine bikespezifischen Einschränkungen geben wird.
Ausnahmslos alle Wege, die für die Besucher freigegeben sind, dürfen auch befahren werden. 


> Ist die Frage, welche Möglichkeiten diese "Ranger" haben, gegen Biker vorzugehen.


Die Ranger nehmen hoheitliche Aufgaben war. Gemäss Landschaftsgesetz NRW kann bei Ordnungswidrigkeiten neben Bussgeld auch das bike kassiert werden.

_§ 70 Bußgeldvorschriften_ 
_2. einem gemäß § 34 Abs. 1 bis 4, § 42a Abs. 1 bis 3 oder § 43 in einem Landschaftsplan, einer Rechtsverordnung oder einer ordnungsbehördlichen Verordnung für Naturschutzgebiete, Landschaftsschutzgebiete, Naturdenkmale, geschützte Landschaftsbestandteile oder Nationalparke enthaltenen Gebot oder Verbot zuwiderhandelt, sofern die Rechtsverordnung, die ordnungsbehördliche Verordnung oder der Landschaftsplan, wenn er nach dem 1. Januar 1984 in Kraft getreten ist, für einen bestimmten Tatbestand auf diese Bußgeldvorschrift verweist,_ 

_§ 71 Geldbuße, Einziehung, Zusammentreffen mit Straftaten, Verwaltungsbehörde_ 
_(1) Ordnungswidrigkeiten nach § 70 können mit einer Geldbuße bis zu 100000,- DM geahndet werden._ 
_(2) Gegenstände, die zur Begehung einer Ordnungswidrigkeit nach § 70 gebraucht oder bestimmt gewesen sind, können eingezogen werden._ 

Gruss aus Aachen
Hein


----------



## XCRacer (6. April 2004)

PRESSEMITTEILUNG Nationalparkforstamt Eifel:

_Pünktlich zu Beginn der Wandersaison bekommen Besucherinnen und Besucher des Nationalparks Eifel Leitfaden an die Hand.
ThemenTouren-Buch stellt in 7 Wander- und *Radtouren* die bedeutenden Themen des Nationalparks dar._

*W*arme Sonnenstrahlen und blühende Natur geben pünktlich zu den Osterferien den Startschuss zu der ersten Wandersaison des am 1. Januar diesen Jahres gegründeten Nationalparks Eifel. Den Autorinnen und Autoren Maria Pfeifer, Gabriele Harzheim und Hans-Georg Brunemann gelang es, dem hohen Interesse der Bevölkerung nachzukommen und zusammen mit den Herausgebern (NRW-Stiftung und Eifelverein) und dem Nationalparkforstamt Eifel das erste Tourenbuch für den Nationalpark auf den Markt zu bringen.
Das besondere an dem im J. P. Bachem Verlag erschienenen Buch: Es zeigt nicht nur attraktive Wander- und Radtouren, sondern stellt in eigenen Kapiteln zu jeder Tour die wichtigsten Themen und Anliegen des Nationalparks vor.

Bezugsdaten:

Herausgeber: NRW-Stiftung, Eifelverein

Maria A. Pfeifer, Autorin
Gabriele Harzheim, Autorin
Hans-Georg Brunemann, Autor

ThemenTouren im Nationalpark Eifel
7 Touren für Wanderer und Radfahrer

J. P. Bachem-Verlag
7 Touren, 174 Seiten mit 150 Abbildungen
12,0 x 20,5 cm, kartoniert
Preis: 9,95 
ISBN 3-7616-1741-0


----------



## XCRacer (19. April 2004)

Zahlreiche Besucherinnen und Besucher nutzten die ersten warme Sonnenstrahlen der Osterfeiertage, um die künftige Wildnis des ersten Nationalparks Nordrhein-Westfalens vor Ort zu erleben.
Die ab sofort im Handel erhältliche, vom Landesvermessungsamt Nordrhein-Westfalen in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Eifelverein und dem Nationalparkforstamt Eifel herausgegebene, Wanderkarte zum Nationalpark Eifel gibt Interessierten die Möglichkeit, im Selbststudium ihre Reise in die einmalige Komposition aus Wald und Wasser des Nationalparks zu planen.

[...]

Das beigefügten Pressebild können Sie unter Angabe der Quelle (Landesvermessungsamt NRW) gerne verwenden.


----------



## rpo35 (14. April 2005)

Nabend,

folgenden Eintrag hinterlies soeben "Peter" in meinem Gästebuch:

_ Hallo, 
ich komme gerade von einer Versammlung über das Wegekonzept im Nationalpark Eifel. Nach einem Vorschlag des Eifelvereins wird zur Zeit über die künftigen Wege im Nationalpark diskutiert. So wie es aussieht wird sich das Radfahren (nicht Moutainbiken!!) nur noch auf einige wenige Wege wie z.B. den Seerandweg begrenzen. Auf meine Frage an den Vorsitzenden des Nationalparks, ob auch alle vom Eifelverein vorgeschlagenen Wege mit dem MTB befahren werden dürften, bekam ich als Antwort ein klares NEIN. MTBer seien im Nationalpark nicht erwünscht!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Radwandertouren würden ausgearbeitet, aber abseits dieser Rad-Autobahnen würde das Fahren verboten. Leicht geschockt von dieser Aussage würde ich mal gerne deine/eure Meinung dazu wissen._

















Ich stelle das erstmal einfach so zur Diskussion, da ich nicht mehr darüber weiß. Vielleicht war noch jemand von Euch dabei !?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## mikkael (15. April 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> .."Mountainbiker sind herzlich willkommen, solange sie sich an das Wegegebot halten und sich anständig benehmen."


Heute da, morgen dort. So was hat nie Zukunft! 

Vor kurzer Zeit habe ich in Wales selbst erlebt, wie gleichberechtigte Existenz von Mountainbiken und Wandern in einem Naturschutzgebiet perfekt funktionieren kann, nämlich nur mit eigens hierfür zugeteilten MTB-Strecken (keine Wanderwege usw, also Trails & Singeltracks wo Wanderer keinen Zutritt haben) und Wanderwege (wovon Mountainbiker aller Art fern bleiben müssen). Die Zustellung, Erstellung und Pflege der MTB-Trails wird durch Sponsoren (Bike-Hersteller, Magazine usw.), auch durch Spenden (Geiz ist geil, ne?), durch lokale Bike-Shops (die hier das Mietrecht usw haben) und natürlich auch durch die Beteiligung von Forstämtern bzw. kommunalen Institutionen (Infrastruktur, vermarktung usw, diese haben berechtigte Hoffnungen vom Outdoor-Tourismus) geleistet. Das ist und bleibt eine teuere Angelegenheit (Hier mehr Infos).

Da hier ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit für so etwas hierzulande genauso gering ist wie das obige anständige Benehmen eines Bikers* (es besteht nicht nur auch Nettsein!) sind hier Konflikte vorprogrammiert. Und die Erfahrung zeigt, das bei solchen Konflikten immer die Biker verlieren.

Anstatt dauernd von irgendwelchen gesperrten Trails von Lago di Garda zu berichten (mit lächerlichen Appellen an den italienischen Bürgermeister) und superteure Leichtbauteile zu vergleichen (die sich ja sowieso niemand leisten kann) sollen die selbsgenannten "grössten" Bike-Magazine solche Initiativen starten, damit sie endlich zeigen, dass nicht nur für die Industrie als "Verkaufsflyer" da sind. Alleine mit DIMB, ohne Medien und Industrie, wird es nicht funktionieren.

Klar, es wird weitergefahren! Aber das sind alles, meiner Meinung nach, "halbe"-Sachen und am Schluss wird nur der Tag gerettet.

Hier zum Schluss ein kleines Bildchen aus dem Märchenland:







VG Mikkael


*Am letzten Wochenende war ich in Witten (Erholungsgebiet für Bochum usw.) und habe gesehen, was aus den einstigen Wanderwegen durch Überbelastung und mangende Pflege geworden ist. Der Wald ist kurz vorm Sterben und ich wette: als erstes fliegen die "netten" Biker raus!


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (15. April 2005)

mikkael schrieb:
			
		

> Heute da, morgen dort. So was hat nie Zukunft!
> 
> Vor kurzer Zeit habe ich in Wales selbst erlebt, wie gleichberechtigte Existenz von Mountainbiken und Wandern in einem Naturschutzgebiet perfekt funktionieren kann, nämlich nur mit eigens hierfür zugeteilten MTB-Strecken (keine Wanderwege usw, also Trails & Singeltracks wo Wanderer keinen Zutritt haben) und Wanderwege (wovon Mountainbiker aller Art fern bleiben müssen). Die Zustellung, Erstellung und Pflege der MTB-Trails wird durch Sponsoren (Bike-Hersteller, Magazine usw.), auch durch Spenden (Geiz ist geil, ne?), durch lokale Bike-Shops (die hier das Mietrecht usw haben) und natürlich auch durch die Beteiligung von Forstämtern bzw. kommunalen Institutionen (Infrastruktur, vermarktung usw, diese haben berechtigte Hoffnungen vom Outdoor-Tourismus) geleistet. Das ist und bleibt eine teuere Angelegenheit (Hier mehr Infos).
> 
> ...


@Mikkael/@all
Ich verstehe die permanente Diskussion über Feindschaft von unterschiedlichen Naturnutzergruppen überhaupt nicht. Vielleicht liegt das aber auch nur daran, daß ich schon in mehreren Eigenschaften die Wälder genutzt habe (Läufer, Wanderer, Mountainbiker).
Bei etwas gegenseitiger Rücksicht der einzelnen Nutzergruppen einander ist eine gleichzeitige Nutzung der deutschen Wälder in meinen Augen problemlos möglich.
Grüße 
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardy_aus_k (15. April 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

sie ist er eben der Deutsche: er ist nur glücklich, wenn an er anderen irgendetwas verbieten kann ! 

Wenn ich bedenke, wie oft ich überhaupt jemanden im Wald treffe, sind die ganzen Diskussionen für mich ein Witz. Ich werde mich da durch ein Verbot nicht abschrecken lassen und einfach weiter meine gewohnten Strecken fahren.

Auf der anderen Seite finde ich es natürlich richtig, dass der Raserei der WBTS'ler in der Nordeifel endlich mal ein Ende gemacht wird   

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## pitscho (15. April 2005)

Nochmals: Das Problem sehe ich nicht im Dürfen oder nicht Dürfen. Die Wege die nicht im offiziellen Wegenetz drin sind werden zuwachsen oder per Kreuzfällung zugelegt. Die "Wanderwege" werden kontrolliert und mit Gattern oder Drehkreuzen gesperrt. Zu den "Radwanderwegen" brauche ich glaube ich nicht viel zu zu sagen. Auch wenn hier oft geschrieben wird, dass man einfach fahren soll, sehe ich es als Problem der Zukunft!


----------



## Deleted 18539 (15. April 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> sie ist er eben der Deutsche: er ist nur glücklich, wenn an er anderen irgendetwas verbieten kann !
> 
> Wenn ich bedenke, wie oft ich überhaupt jemanden im Wald treffe, sind die ganzen Diskussionen für mich ein Witz. Ich werde mich da durch ein Verbot nicht abschrecken lassen und einfach weiter meine gewohnten Strecken fahren.



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## XCRacer (6. Mai 2005)

TV-Tipp Heute 21Uhr WDR-Fernsehen: *Expedition in die Eifel

* Biber, Eulen und Fledermäuse - nur 50 Kilometer von Köln entfernt entdecken Jürgen Vogt und Thomas Förster auf ihrer Expedition die Eifelwildnis. Über der Erde und unter Wasser gehen sie den Geheimnissen der Natur auf den Grund.
[...] Geheimnisvolle Moore voller Mythen: Jedes Wegkreuz im "*Hohen Venn*" steht für eine traurige Geschichte. Das Team heftet sich im *Hürtgenwald* an die *Spuren der Biber*, beobachtet Fledermäuse und taucht ab in den *Rursee*. Thomas Förster und Jürgen Vogt beweisen auf ihren Expeditionen in Nordrhein-Westfalen, dass die Wildnis auch direkt vor unserer Haustür zu finden ist.

http://www.lernzeit.de/sendung.phtm...f2187ead9437ab4e6664f8a336c3bd1&detail=477792


----------



## PacMan (6. Mai 2005)

Danke für den Tip!
Waren ja mal ein paar interessante Infos zu den aktuellen Vorgängen im Wald.
Aber wo ist denn eigentlich dieser Geysir? Davon hab ich ja noch gar nix gewusst!


----------



## rpo35 (6. Mai 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> TV-Tipp Heute 21Uhr WDR-Fernsehen: *Expedition in die Eifel
> 
> * Biber, Eulen und Fledermäuse - nur 50 Kilometer von Köln entfernt entdecken Jürgen Vogt und Thomas Förster auf ihrer Expedition die Eifelwildnis. Über der Erde und unter Wasser gehen sie den Geheimnissen der Natur auf den Grund.
> [...] Geheimnisvolle Moore voller Mythen: Jedes Wegkreuz im "*Hohen Venn*" steht für eine traurige Geschichte. Das Team heftet sich im *Hürtgenwald* an die *Spuren der Biber*, beobachtet Fledermäuse und taucht ab in den *Rursee*. Thomas Förster und Jürgen Vogt beweisen auf ihren Expeditionen in Nordrhein-Westfalen, dass die Wildnis auch direkt vor unserer Haustür zu finden ist.
> ...


Na war ja ganz nett...aber ich hatte mir mehr davon erwartet...


----------



## XCRacer (7. Mai 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wo ist denn eigentlich dieser Geysir?


Das war mir auch neu!

Goggle macht's möglich  : Kaltgeysir in Wallenborn


----------



## XCRacer (16. Mai 2005)

TV-Tipp:
Heute, 16.05 - 16.35 (30 min.) WDR
*Frühlingserwachen in der Eifel - Leben im Nationalpark*
Die geschützten Narzissenwiesen signalisieren das "Frühlingserwachen in der Eifel". Sie sind ein Symbol des wiedererwachten Lebens im Nationalpark.



 Die drei Autoren haben einen Tag lang drei Menschen im Nationalpark beobachtet, deren Lebensinhalt die Natur und die ungewöhnlichen Tiere dort sind. Da ist einmal der Einsiedler "Öko-Udo", der am Rande des Parks in einer Holzhütte lebt. Dazu kommt eine Biologin, die den Lebensraum der immerhin mehr als 40 Bächen erforscht. Dritter im Bunde ist ein Wildkatzen-Experte, der es sich zur Aufgabe gemacht hat, das Leben dieser seltenen Tiere in der Eifel zu dokumentieren.

Die Autoren verweben die Tagesabläufe der drei Protagonisten zu einem spannenden 30 Minuten langen Film, der neue Einblicke liefert über das "Leben im Nationalpark".


 Heute, 16.35 - 17.20 (45 min.) WDR
*Im Reich des Drachen  - Magisches Siebengebirge*
Das Siebengebirge fasziniert auf vielfältige Art mit Superlativen: Mythologische Heimat des Siegfried-Drachen, ältestes Naturschutzgebiet Deutschlands mit dem meistbestiegenen Berg Europas. Nördlichster Weinberg innerhalb des Anbaugürtels. 

 Treffpunkt der Weltpolitik. Ursprung der "Rheinromantik". Belle Etage des Rheinlands. "Achtes Weltwunder" - so der berühmte Naturforscher Alexander von Humboldt.

Auf engstem Raum von nur 50 Quadratkilometern findet sich eine erstaunliche Ansammlung vulkanischer Kegel und Kuppen. In der klar umrissenen Landschaftseinheit heben sich die Siebengebirgsgipfel ab wie die Zipfelmützen von Zwergen. Die Fantasie von Bewohnern und Besuchern blühte in der mystischen Landschaft. Schon die Namenswahl ist geheimnisvoll. Die magische Sieben erinnert an Fabelwesen und Riesen, an klappernde Ritterrüstungen und sakrale Riten.

Und tatsächlich: Magisch angezogen von dem markanten Vulkangebirge waren Ritter, Römer, Mönche und Romantiker. Sie alle hinterließen ihre Spuren: Stollen, Steinbrüche, Weinberge, Burgen, Schlösser und Klöster. Die Bauwerke der tausend Jahre langen Besiedlung prägen diese Kuppelkulisse am stillen Strom Rhein bis heute. Erbarmungslose Ausbeutung und fürsorgliche Pflege zeichnen sich im Siebengebirge bildhaft in seinem bewegten Relief ab, in seinen Höhen und Tiefen.

Dennoch bietet das Siebengebirge auch heute noch einer erstaunlichen Vielfalt von einheimischen und exotischen Pflanzen und Tieren Zuflucht. Das nördliche Mittelrheingebiet gilt als "Hot spot" der Artenvielfalt in Mitteleuropa.Magische Tiere wie Kauz und Kröte, Salamander und Schlange, Fledermaus und Feldhase, Rabe und Rothirsch verstecken sich in den "Sieben Bergen".

Hier, wo eine äußerst heftige Erdgeschichte mehr als 40 Kuppen und Kegel mit ihrem spezifischen Charme hinterließ, beginnt eine spannende Spurensuche in der Naturgeschichte des Siebengebirges. Was hat die Zahl Sieben mit den tief eingeschnittenen Tälern zu tun? Was haben Fledermäuse mit Ofenbauern gemeinsam? Wieso singt im Nachtigallental keine Nachtigall? Was bedeuten merkwürdige Zeichen auf den Felsen? Was haben Vulkanausbrüche mit dem Kölner Dom zu tun? Und schließlich: wer wohnt in der tatsächlich vorhandenen Drachenhöhle?


----------



## rpo35 (16. Mai 2005)

Ich liebe das Internet !
Der XC geht morgens mit der Programmzeitung auf's Klo und kurze Zeit später bin ich über die für mich interessanten Sendungen informiert...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (16. Mai 2005)

Es ist tatsächlich so, das die Fernsehzeitung bei mir im Bad liegt!

Die Sendungen habe ich leider nicht gesehen (war unterwegs) und mein Video war auf "Giro" programiert.

Habe das hier im Netzt gefunden: http://www.treffpunktwald.de/?land=nordrhein-westfalen

Finde ich interessant, das auf einer ofiziellen Seite des Landesforstamt ein Mountainbiker die Startseite ziert


----------



## XCRacer (20. August 2005)

Zu einer Wanderung mit dem Titel "Heimbacher Burgen" lädt das WDR Studio Aachen am Samstag in die Rureifel ein. Treffpunkt zur 13 Kilometer langen Tour ist um 10.00 Uhr im Kurpark von Heimbach. Nach der Besichtigung historischer Gebäude in verschiedenen Eifelorten steht ein Wikinger-Fest auf Burg Hengebach in Heimbach auf dem Programm. *Die Lokalzeit aus Aachen strahlt am Samstag Abend eine Beitrag über die Wandertour aus*.

Guckst du auch hier: http://www.wdr.de/studio/aachen/lokalzeit/service/aktionen/wanderung_burgenroute.jhtml


----------



## ricardoph (20. August 2005)

es ist spaet, aber wer gehe morgen nach Eifel? kann ich melde bei eine von euch?

Danke


----------



## 50189K (8. Januar 2006)

*wisch den Staub vom Fred*

so, der 1.1.06 ist nun vorbei, die Belgier sind weg und nun meine Frage:

ist immer noch das Befahrungsverbot am Obersee/Urfttal (Strecke Rurberg - Gemünd) unter der Woche?


----------



## XCRacer (8. Januar 2006)

Es sind aus haftungstechnichen Gründen bisher nur zwei markierte Rundwege zum Betreten zugelassen. Das Gelände außerhalb des Wegenetzes darf erstmal NICHT betreten werden!

*    Vogelsang zu Fuß entdecken*  
  Stolberg/Nordeifel. Täglich von 10 bis 16.30 Uhr ist Vogelsang ab sofort geöffnet. Ab dem Frühjahr ist das Gelände sogar länger für die Öffentlichkeit zugänglich. Die Besucher können das weitläufige Gelände auf eigene Faust erkunden. Dazu sind zwei Rundwege ausgewiesen und markiert. 
 
 Der Basisrundgang ist etwa 1,3 Kilometer lang, er führt vom zentralen Besucherparkplatz aus zu den markanten Punkten von Vogelsang. Der Hangrundgang (bei Schnee und Eis gesperrt) ist 1,2 Kilometer lang. Für diesen Weg benötigen die Besucher aufgrund der starken Steigungen eine Gehzeit von etwa 30 Minuten. Am tiefsten Punkt an den Sportstätten erschließt sich dem Betrachter hangaufwärts die komplette Anlage. 

Aus versicherungsrechtlichen Gründen dürfen die markierten Rundwege nicht verlassen werden. Jeden Sonntag werden (voraussichtlich um 11 und um 14 Uhr) geführte Rundgänge angeboten. 


Quelle: an-online.de


----------



## 50189K (8. Januar 2006)

Das hatte ich auch gefunden. 



Wie ist es mit dem Weg unten am Obersee und an der Urft entlang? Sind die noch gesperrt, bzw. darf man die weiterhin nur am WE befahren? Weißt du da was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (8. Januar 2006)

Keine Ahnung! - Habe auch nur die infos aus der Presse


----------



## 50189K (8. Januar 2006)

ok.


----------



## Eifelwolf (9. Januar 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> ... er führt vom zentralen Besucherparkplatz aus zu den markanten Punkten von Vogelsang.
> Quelle: an-online.de



Hallo,
ich kenne die Burg Vogelsang von den "Tagen der offenen Tür". M. E. sollte die Burg nun zu einem Naturschutzzentrum ausgebaut werden. Hat sich in dieser Richtung schon etwas getan oder führen die besagten Rundwege sozusagen "nur" durch die Gebäudesubstanz als eine Art Freilichtmuseum...?


----------



## 50189K (9. Januar 2006)

ich frag mal gleich bei der Touriinfo in Rurberg (wenn sie offen hat), was Stand der Dinge ist.


----------



## 50189K (9. Januar 2006)

Also, die Touriinfo hatte auf. 

Man darf auf allen Wegen an jedem Tag der Woche fahren. Auf dieser Karte sind die erlaubten Wege verzeichnet. http://www.nationalpark-eifel.de/data/aktuelles/07955_Nationalpark_Faltblatt_1136378681.pdf

Obwohl es Werktag war, war es recht "voll" gewesen. 

Streckenzustand gerade: mitunter sehr stark vereist.


----------



## XCRacer (24. August 2006)

*Kreis Euskirchen: Felshänge müssen gesichert werden

* An den Felshängen zwischen Gemünd und der Staumauer der Urft-Talsperre finden in den kommenden Wochen Sicherungsarbeiten statt. Nach Angaben des Kreises Euskirchen werden unter anderem Fangzäune errichtet. In den vergangenen Tagen war es immer wieder zu Steinschlägen gekommen. *Deshalb ist auch der Rad- und Wanderweg entlang der Kreisstraße 7 auf einer Länge von mehr als einem Kilometer gesperrt.* Die Sicherungsarbeiten an den Felsen werden *voraussichtlich bis November* dauern.


----------



## Mack_21 (24. August 2006)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Kreis Euskirchen: Felshänge müssen gesichert werden
> 
> ....In den vergangenen Tagen war es immer wieder zu Steinschlägen gekommen. Deshalb ist auch der Rad- und Wanderweg entlang der Kreisstraße 7 auf einer Länge von mehr als einem Kilometer gesperrt....




Bin am letzten Sonntag zum Abschluss einer Tour über die besagte Strecke gefahren und kann das mit den Steinschlägen nur bestätigen... Aber den Weg kann ich nur empfehlen, zwar kaum Höhenmeter aber geile Aussicht   D weiss man wieso die Eifel der schönste Flecken Deutschlands ist


----------



## Mack_21 (24. August 2006)

Info's über die Burg Vogelsang gibt es im Netz unter www.vogelsang-ip.de. Dort kann man auch den neuen Flyer runterladen...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. August 2006)

sehr informativ isr auch die Seit http://www.lernort-vogelsang.de/


----------



## Beni (29. August 2006)

Hi.

Bin gestern durch den Truppenübungsplatz/Nationalpark gefahren. Ist echt schön, geht teilweise gut rauf  

Los war nix, hat ja nur geregnet... LOhnt sich aber auf jedenfall mal ne runde da zu drehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

